
Cycling Matches the Pace and Pitches of Tech - liareye
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/26/business/dealbook/cycling-matches-the-pace-and-pitches-of-tech.html
======
liareye
"Sami Inkinen, a co-founder of the real estate website Trulia and an
accomplished triathlete, made the case for his start-up, Virta Health, while
on a ride this year with Mr. Levchin and another investor and cycling
enthusiast, Raymond Tonsing of Caffeinated Capital. That was exceptional, Mr.
Levchin recalled. “It’s rare that you have someone who can pitch a company
while riding hard, and I’m not going to slow down.”"

LOL

